
$100 Million Valuation For Geni - danielha
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/05/100-million-valuation-for-geni/
======
danielha
I give this a whirl when they launched. I wasn't too intrigued from the get-
go. But I started adding my immediate family tree and, days later, I noticed
it grew from my additions -- my dad joined the site (from the email I gave
them) and contributed! I felt they had that subtle something when I noticed
the broad appeal.

